# Howard House Herf Wednesday, 13th at 7PM



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Come one come all!

Some new people are coming again. Two from CigarPass, two from eHerf and probably more. This thing just keeps growing. We're up to around 15 herfers now. Main Street, Elkton, inthe bar area at the tables in the back.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I ran into a couple local attendees and apparently someone changed the format(every third Friday to third Friday of the month) and date without posting it on the Cigar-ette City forum as has been SAP since this herf started last summer. Oh well. It didn't deter Trumpet Chris and I from trading ISOMs and cigar talk over crab fries and beer. I gave him a Montecristo Edmundo which he enjoyed and I was gifted my first ever Upmann Mag 46. We traded several other fine cigars as well.

It still amazes me there is a place in this country where people can still sit down and enjoy a meal and a cigar in public. Not for long I expect.

I hear Indiana, Iowa, and several other states are still holding out with Maryland.

To all who wish to send a message regarding this local multi-forum herf, here is the neutral and local forum in which it has been done:

http://cigar1993.proboards78.com/index.cgi?action=login

This way herfers from the many forums who attend can know where to go to get recent updates and changes. The thought also occurred to me that we could have two monthly herfs. We are starting to get too big and are creating more smoke as a result. Plus, some folks might not be able to make one herf and can make the other. Since one group already seems to want the third Wednesday, we could start another group on the first Wednesday??? A dozen people smoking cigars could start to wear out our welcome eventually!

Steve


----------

